# Beautiful Wild discus and Angel tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is an amazing tank. I would love to have a set up like this in the future.enjoy

Amazon Biotope Wild Discus - YouTube

Here is a close up of the tank.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Dave. Those Heckels are especially spectacular.

I would love a tank like that except I am way too lazy to siphon around he wood, rocks, sand etc to get all the food and poop that will fall in there!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...Joe, I hate to tell you this but I never gravel vac my cube. I just let the pumps blow it all into the filter and clean that. When I do a wc, I pour buckets of water into the rocks and wood so the waste is flushed out and then let the filter do its thing.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Dave. Like me, your list of "love to have" is getting longer  Well, except you have more years than me to pursue that list :lol:
Seriously, my problem is that beautiful tank like that is like a beautiful garden that needs a dedicated gardener who is willing to spend the time to groom it.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Who would not love to have that tank? Its simply beautiful!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It has been a while since I have up dated this thread. There has been a lot of changes . Good and Bad. I'm very slowly setting up a new tank for the remaining Wild discus and angels.I picked up a 210 gallon tank in the summer. Here are a few pictures of the tank. I'll post more when I get more done.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> It has been a while since I have up dated this thread. There has been a lot of changes . Good and Bad. I'm very slowly setting up a new tank for the remaining Wild discus and angels.I picked up a 210 gallon tank in the summer. Here are a few pictures of the tank. I'll post more when I get more done.


Nice BIG tank! I look forward to seeing your herd swimming around in it. I'm sure they will love it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed! Gonna be a sweet set-up!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Dave for sharing that video. Love the tank. Love how it is without any plants.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

That is the kind of scape I would like to have with discus, too. In the close up video that little guy who was hiding under the sand with only his eyes out was so cute!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> thanks Dave for sharing that video. Love the tank. Love how it is without any plants.


Ummm...there is a huge wad of Java Fern at 2:30. The plants are all epiphytes in that tank.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I did not pick up on that ... isn't java fern an Asian plant? Is it correct to call it an Amazon biotope if non-Amazon plants are used?


----------

